# J'tote



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

My three J'tote bags arrived today.  I am not a "hair" girl, but I have to say that the Shauna is the most beautiful and I love it.  I love all three, but the Shauna is just stunning.  Not sure I can carry a hairy bag though, LOL.  But I am going to try!  I also have the purple Saoirose.  It is a much darker purple than in the photo.  Almost doesn't look purple.  I will wait and see what it looks like in the daylight.  The third bag I can't remember the name of. It's green canvas and, you guessed it,  hair.  But it is shorter hair than the Shauna.  I also have the Melania bag which I haven't even used.  I may have to offer one of these up for sale or trade.  But overall, I am thrilled.

One little piece on the SHauna, one of the side pockets is wrinkled and doesn't lay flat.  Luv, was yours like that?  Do you think it will flatten?  These bags are wierd.  Some of the leather is very thin, but some is very thick and they are weighty bags.  Oh my, I am thinking I have to now get either the red or the black roses Oberon to match the Shauna.  Luv, which color Oberon do you think would be a better match?  Do you have a red cover to hold up to the bag?  I know you have lots of covers.

Paula ny


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Paula,

Yes, my side pocket flattened out. I don't have a red cover, but I can honestly say the black Rose is GORGEOUS! I actually only have the 2 covers now, black Rose and blue Butterfly.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

My Shauna arrived and I absolutely LOVE IT. The "hair" doesn't bother me - that's want drew me to buy the bag. I bought a handbag in South America that was black and white (all hair) with leather trim and fell in love with the bag. Everywhere it goes someone asks about it. 

Everything will fit beautifully in my J'Tote. The cosmetic bag is too adorable! Very well made bags!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Pics?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Pics?


Hey!!! I can do that now! I learned! ha ha ha! I'll go grab my J'Tote and shoot some pics...


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are photos of the J'Tote bag front, back, and interior. Two shots of the cosmetic bag front and back.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the shauna bag too.  I really like it and the hair doesnt worry me, but I wish the strap was a bit longer.  And I removed the metal J because I think that is a risk going through security on planes, the pointy bit might be be seen as a weapon and knowimg my luck I would get someone wanting to take the bag.  The wallet?  Hmm, that isnt going to work for me.

To ne honest, they are lovely to look at but I wonder how much thought was actually given to practical design as opposed to good looks.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I cut the J off of mine too.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I wouldn't travel with this bag. I have a TravelPro computer bag that I use. This bag is for run around use and I will likely use it as my work tote sans the laptop. 

That little bag is not a wallet. It's a "cosmetic" case, so they say. It's a cute little thing and I'm sure I'll end up using it for something -- like running out at lunch for a bite to eat and not taking the tote. 

I actually think a lot of detail went into the design. I especially like all the little sections in the main compartment of the back as well as the outside pockets and zippers. A longer strap Hmmm, I would prefer to carry a laptop closer to my body than on my hip, so for me, the strap is perfect - but them I'm a short 5'3".

I love the bag.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I received a wallet not a cosmetic bag. It has slots for credit cards but the cards are slighlty bigger than the slots.  

ah re the height. I am 5'7 so the bag sits very high and well above my waist. I had considered this a travel bag because of all compartments it has for pens etc when travelling.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I just received the Dubheasa today. I still have to explore it  . I kinda like the wallet, except for the buckle thingy to open the wallet. A button or magnet would have been nice instead of having to buckle it every time.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmm... maybe mine is a wallet and I don't know it! I'm going to go see if I find credit card slots. Duh! I thought it was kinda nice for a cosmetic bag! Silly me!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, 3 eh?  Lucky girl


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ayup, it's a wallet alright! I never saw the compartment beside the zipper with the credit card slots. Cute. Now to see if my credit cards fit!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I can't wait to get my hands on mine. I had to have them delivered to my dad in the states and he will be sending them on to me. Even my 86 year old dad said they were nice bags!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is my new J'tote bag
I already have the Grainne and the Saoirse (my favorite). 
With the new sale I ordered the Derville, similar to the Grainne but a north-south orientation; I'm sending it back; I don't need 2 so similar.
Here is the Aoife; it's a really pretty burgundy leather with the brocade; the back has a zipper across the whole length of it (beneath that little top flap). I love the size. 
I'm going to take the metal thingy off, but first had to decide I was actually going to keep it.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

The Kindle in it's case fits so securely and nicely in these bags! I have now filled up my wallet and gotten rid of two smaller leather pieces. The J'Tote wallet holds my iPad and head phones really nicely!

As for the credit cards -- they DO fit, but you must first bend the card to insert it. After that they fit nicely. I did notice that the bottom forward most slot is much tighter that the slots that go up from there. I have to admit that just 1/8 of an inch or even 1/16 wider would have been very nice. 

I don't carry many cards (license, Amex, MC, and my debit card) so the slots are perfect. Change in the inside zipper, cash behind that (and there's a lot less of THAT in my wallet than credit cards - ha ha), and all the other compartments are empty! I stand it vertically inside my current purse which allows room for all my other junk. 

J'Tote stuff is just sooo lovely! I enjoy looking at it and touching/feeling it!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Here is my new J'tote bag
> I already have the Grainne and the Saoirse (my favorite).
> With the new sale I ordered the Derville, similar to the Grainne but a north-south orientation; I'm sending it back; I don't need 2 so similar.
> Here is the Aoife; it's a really pretty burgundy leather with the brocade; the back has a zipper across the whole length of it (beneath that little top flap). I love the size.
> I'm going to take the metal thingy off, but first had to decide I was actually going to keep it.


I do not see this design on their website. I have the Melania but really like the one that you pictured.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

eldereno said:


> I do not see this design on their website. I have the Melania but really like the one that you pictured.


I haven't ever seen the Aoife on the website, either. This is how I found it:

A few months ago, after one of our precious Kindleboard enablers posted about the j'tote bags, I did an online search for reviews of them, and on someone's site, there was a link to this bag; I loved it, so I bookmarked it; 
When I put the link in (for the recent sale) it came up as $105; so I didn't get it for the $75 sale price, but still a decent price;

Here is the link I used to get this bag:https://www.jtotebags.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=CT102&CartID=3

I really like the Melania, too. It looks like they'll get more in the summer, but now I'm so spoiled, I want a sale price!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is the Maeve, I love it, but would have bought the Melania if it wasn't sold out. Actually, I would have bought both... I have a bag problem


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> Here is the Maeve, I love it, but would have bought the Melania if it wasn't sold out. Actually, I would have bought both... I have a bag problem


The Maeve is really nice, too. I'm just so impressed with their quality. I bought the Saoirse (I LOVE PURPLE!!) as an "almost perfect" for $75; it looks perfect to me; all the zippers work and everything.

Not really a bag _problem_, right? More like a bag _passion_?!?


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Passion... yes, exactly.  It's my husband who calls it a problem, lol.


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

After returning my Jtote last week for the Shauna, I am so pleased and excited. They did exchange everything evenly. The Shauna is so beautiful, I love it. Anyone wanting to try one of these out, I suggest this bag, breathtaking!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

DeborahLuvs2read said:


> After returning my Jtote last week for the Shauna, I am so pleased and excited. They did exchange everything evenly. The Shauna is so beautiful, I love it. Anyone wanting to try one of these out, I suggest this bag, breathtaking!


Which one did you exchange? Just curious.

They are supposed to come out with new designs in June, I asked about sneak peaks, but that's as much as I learned.

I'm such a fan, love, love their bags.


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Purchased the green Derville and did not like it at all


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> As for the credit cards -- they DO fit, but you must first bend the card to insert it.


I split a credit card doing that a few years ago while travelling through Europe which is why I say the cards dont fit. No-one, (Harrods, Hotels, Department Stores etc) would let me use it. If you have to bend the card to get it in then quite simply, the slots are not big enough.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

DeborahLuvs2read said:


> Purchased the green Derville and did not like it at all


I purchased the Derville, too, and didn't really like it; I have the Grainne (which is a lot like the Derville, but I iike it much better)
I also have the purple Saoirse and the Aoife that i posted above which I love.
Based on those, I'm a huge J'Tote fan!!

If the Derville is your only experience with j'tote, I'd encourage you to try another if you're interested and not judge them all by the Derville, because i didn't like it that much either, but love all the others.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

How heavy are these bags?  They look beautiful, and I might consider getting one but am afraid of their weight.  I'm looking at the Shauna and the Maeve.  I think the Saoirse is gorgeous, but I'm not a big purple fan.  I'd probably grow tired of it.  Wish it was Red!!! LOL

Also how long are the straps? for a short heavy set woman, would they fit comfortable on the hip worn crossed over the body?

I'm really leaning towards the Maeve... but man the red roses on the Shauna are gorgeous!!  

Now if only I can convince my husband that these are the perfect bags... probably aint gonna happen, but I can hope!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The straps on the Shauna are not very long at all.  Mine doesnt sit on my hip and I am 5'7 tall, but slim.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I am very disappointed that I paid $97 for my J'Tote and the same bag went down to $79!!!!! grrrrrrr


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> I am very disappointed that I paid $97 for my J'Tote and the same bag went down to $79!!!!! grrrrrrr


If you bought it recently, you could always request a price adjustment; the worst that will happen is your request will be denied.
It might be worth it.

But it is only an $18 difference; hopefully, you've enjoyed using it at least that much.

I understand what you mean, though, it always feels good to get a great deal


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I am very disappointed that I paid $97 for my J'Tote and the same bag went down to $79!!!!! grrrrrrr


It happens all the time though


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought to myself - what a cheapo you are - whining about $97 vs $79. I finally dropped them a note and got a lovely response. I really do love the bag and I realize that I made my deal and that's that. Still it bugged me. 

I'm still in love with my bag. I will probably order a bigger one as the 13" just doesn't hold all my junk! It gets full really fast especially when I add my lunch stuff to it. I don't carry my laptop in it - I carry my Kindle, in it's case, inside a Borsa Bella! Maybe I ought to remove it from the case and the Borsa and just put it into the sleeve for my daily commutes. The J'Tote really pads the laptop area, so I know my Kindle will be save. I do like my sleeve too. I'll try that next week when I go back to work. Maybe I can get more FOOD in there! oink oink!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

The only one I like, but then I actually love it, is the only one they don't have: the Melania  

So I am - not so - patiently waiting for it to come back - not sure what "summer" means though, anybody feels like taking a guess as to the timing?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Neo said:


> The only one I like, but then I actually love it, is the only one they don't have: the Melania
> 
> So I am - not so - patiently waiting for it to come back - not sure what "summer" means though, anybody feels like taking a guess as to the timing?


They mentioned June to me in an email; I'm hoping sooner though; I have about the same patience level as you!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> They mentioned June to me in an email; I'm hoping sooner though; I have about the same patience level as you!


Thanks Ayuryogini! Fingers crossed that they have it again before that!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Valerigail, the Maeve is a large bag,  not really an everyday bag, though I use mine everyday going to work because I bring my work laptop home with me.  The strap is actually very long, because it's made to be a messenger bag. It can be adjusted slightly, but is still long. 

Neo, I love the Melania too, it would be the only other one I'd buy.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I just got my three bags and I am in love! I had thought about selling one of them, but now that I have seen them...no way!!! I love the way they look and feel! And they are lighter than I had thought they would be. The Shauna is just wonderful and the Afric is so beautiful! I love the bamboo handles. I think I would have liked the more subdued Melania more, but this one is wonderful on it's own. The Grainne is big enough to hold everything and then some. Great for day trips and Auction days!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

J'Tote refunded me the price drop from when I bought to the very next weekend. I intend to buy a larger J'Tote soon. I love my Shauna bag, but I want a bigger one.


----------

